# [Jobs] TinyOwl sacks over 100 employees, shuts operations in 4 cities



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2015)

*Food tech startupTinyOwl sacks over 100 employees, shuts operations in 4 cities*
_• TinyOwl has handed pink slips to 112 employees with escalating costs
• This is the second round of layoffs in less than two months, with about 200 people sacked earlier in September
• TinyOwl is learnt to be pulling its resources from Delhi, Chennai, Hyderabad and Pune with immediate effect _

*Source: * Food tech startupTinyOwl sacks over 100 employees, shuts operations in 4 cities - Times of India


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 4, 2015)

Tiny Owl, Food panda and even to an extent Zomato have been struggling lately.Expect more job cuts.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 4, 2015)

And then we have a new entry to this field , Swiggy. Which is better than foodpanda


----------



## mitraark (Nov 5, 2015)

Unfortunate for Tinyowl, but the employees surely are good enough to land up in some other company soon enough.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 5, 2015)

This turned up into a really ugly affair. Namecalling, politicians etc etc ..


----------



## Desmond (Nov 6, 2015)

What business do the politicians have in this?


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What business do the politicians have in this?


One employee=3-5 family members+~20 odd relatives=Votebank, plus the media coverage.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2015)

The employees didn't allow the boss to leave, the boss called police
The employees called the politician, to intervene on their behalf


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 8, 2015)

Similar problems happened with local banya in Mumbai.
Localbanya in same soup as Zomato and TinyOwl, sacks 40 employees - Mumbai Mirror


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2015)

theserpent said:


> And then we have a new entry to this field , Swiggy. Which is better than foodpanda


only because they are burning venture capitalist money.


----------

